# Thoughts on/experiences with Python



## graysilm (Dec 6, 2016)

I am starting to get tired of doing water changes with 5 gallon buckets on my 125 gallon. The Python seems like it would make things a lot easier however I am concerned the shock of temporary pH change could impact the health of my fish and that the dechlorinator wouldn't be instant enough to protect my biofilter. It's looking like I'm going to be changing about 40 gallons a week on my 125...And that number will probably increase as my fish grow. Currently I am vacuuming my gravel once a week with a regular gravity vacuum and the rest of the water I drain via the plumbing lines on one of my canister filters. Once I'm done draining I rinse the buckets and start filling them with water that feels close to the same temp as the water in my tank. My tap water has a pH of around 7 and is pretty soft so I buffer it with a tablespoon of aquarium salt or Epsom salt and some baking soda to raise my hardness and increase my ph to around 8.3. I also add a bit of prime dechlorinator to the buckets as I'm filling them and then I dump my homemade "rift lake water" into the tank. I feel that my current method of water changes has a very minimal shock impact on my fish and biofilter because the water is dechlorinated and buffered to the same pH of the tank water. But all of this is messy and a lot of work. I would love to use a product like the Python but I'm just concerned that buffering and dechlorinating while I'm adding water will be stressful even if it's very temporary. I would love to hear some of your thoughts and experiences with these water changing devices. Thanks for taking the time to read and provide feedback.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Nothing to worry about - plenty of previous posts on using pythons - generally people add the dechlorinator either as the first water is added, or split it up into a couple of doses, say right at first, halfway through, and close to end.

Myself, I go with turning on the water, walking back to the tank, add the dechlor all up front. I also add epsom salts, but I throw these into the sump, so it is not really added to the tank water until the filters are back on when the tank is again full. This is done with 50 to 60% water changes.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a 125 and other tanks, have been using the python or similar setup for years with no ill effect. I am currently doing about 60% pwc every week on the 125. I turn all filters, heaters, etc off, I drain it down along with gravel vacing at same time, and adjust my faucet water to a comparable temp, and fill it right back up. I add Seachem Safe in right when i start filling, as soon as water level rises above the filter intakes, i turn them back on, and at last i flip on heaters and circulation pumps. I highly recommend you switch to seachem safe, in place of prime. The Safe is way cheaper, and potent, can get a huge tub for under $100 and will last years. About a tablespoon is all that is needed for each of my changes, and that is overdosing it.


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

Python works great for me as well. I get the temp set using a thermometer right at the faucet. I use prime and just add it all at once when I start the refill. Using a 50 footer to reach laundry tubs. Can't beat it


----------



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

I love the Python. I drain about 35 gallons weekly from my 90 gallon. Instead of filling tank directly I fill a 35 gallon Rubbermaid up with equal temp and my salts along with Safe, mix up and pump into tank with a small sump pump.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Yates said:


> I love the Python. I drain about 35 gallons weekly from my 90 gallon. Instead of filling tank directly I fill a 35 gallon Rubbermaid up with equal temp and my salts along with Safe, mix up and pump into tank with a small sump pump.


This, to me, sounds like the best way to change water.

PS--This is also the way I do my WC too.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

I have no experience with a Python ... however if I understand the principle on which it operates correctly, it uses the flow out of the faucet to create (and maintain) a siphon.

For me that's kind of a non-starter.

We're on a well and over the last 40 years our water table seems to have dropped - probably due to additional homes being built in the area. It's to the point that in summer time, during "drought" periods, unless we avoid excessive water usage, the pump in our well will suck water out faster than the well can recharge itself.

This happens if someone uses say, the toilet and then hops in the shower ... after just having put a load of clothes in the washer and started the dishwasher (yes, it's actually happened ... _repeatedly_ ...  )

Having the well brushed and scaled might well handle it (or not) ... but at $1000 to bring the drilling rig out for a day, it's not anything I'm looking to do if I can avoid it.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

wryan said:


> I have no experience with a Python ... however if I understand the principle on which it operates correctly, it uses the flow out of the faucet to create (and maintain) a siphon.
> 
> For me that's kind of a non-starter.


Agree totally that when used as directions state it wastes a lot of water. However, if you use the hose as a siphon to drain the tank and then connect to faucet to fill, no water is wasted. And using a python is far superior to lugging buckets around.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have 3 tanks: 150, 90 and 17, and the Python makes it easy to do my water changes. I drain directly from the tanks to my toilet, and gravity creates enough suction to do some vacuuming. I agree that the faucet adapter for vacuuming wastes too much water.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been using one for years now, the Aqueon version of a Python but same thing basically. With the facet adapter once the siphon has started just turn the facet off and it still drains the tank yet doesn't waste any water. You just need the facet on for a few seconds to get the siphon started. Sometimes it is not enough for vacuuming but I always use a battery powered gravel vac ($8 off ebay) anyway.


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

They waste a ton of water, better to use a inline pump like the EcoPlus 396 Submersible Pump or similar that can be configured for inline use.
I do that and just use the python to fill the tank.

You can also use the pump to do a recirculating gravel vac by simply stuffing the python gravel vac with some poly file and then just run it through the 
pump and back into the tank. Just get a PVC shut off valve with some barbed ends or use the one that comes with the python so you can prime the hose.
works incredibly well and the pumps are cheap, you can get the EcoPlus 396 Submersible Pump for around 22 bucks.

So the basic premise is to simply add the inline configured pump into the python at some point past the shutoff


----------



## iamabug (Oct 14, 2013)

I got a Python for Xmas. LOVE it. I run the water for 5seconds to start the siphon. I then turn it off. The tank drains on its own once the siphon starts. So I don't waste any water. Once it is drained down, I turn the tap on and refill. I have marked my hot and cold taps so I know where to set them for the right temp. I do roughly 30% once a week in my 90gal. Takes me all of 15mins and no buckets. I add the water conditioner to the tank as the flow is going back in. Awesome product IMO.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

nodima said:


> Agree totally that when used as directions state it wastes a lot of water. However, if you use the hose as a siphon to drain the tank and then connect to faucet to fill, no water is wasted. *And using a python is far superior to lugging buckets around*.


Kinda hard to argue with that logic ... 

:thumb:


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

mambee said:


> I have 3 tanks: 150, 90 and 17, and the Python makes it easy to do my water changes. * I drain directly from the tanks to my toilet*, and gravity creates enough suction to do some vacuuming. I agree that the faucet adapter for vacuuming wastes too much water.


Any tanks in the living room are somewhat more challenging for me ... as the living room is sunken by about 8" or so from the rest of the first floor ... so not that much of a fall.

Going to the toilet in the main bathroom would probably work tho' ...


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Steve C said:


> I've been using one for years now, the Aqueon version of a Python but same thing basically. With the facet adapter once the siphon has started just turn the facet off and it still drains the tank yet doesn't waste any water. You just need the facet on for a few seconds to get the siphon started.


Good to know ... :thumb:



Steve C said:


> Sometimes it is not enough for vacuuming but I always use a battery powered gravel vac ($8 off ebay) anyway.


How do those work in practice ?

Cumbersome at all ?

Doesn't allow much in the way of "fines" back in the tank or cloud the tank at all ?

What I find (just using a siphon gravel vac into a bucket) is that it removes water too fast to really get the entire tank done without adding back a lot of water.


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

wryan said:


> What I find (just using a siphon gravel vac into a bucket) is that it removes water too fast to really get the entire tank done without adding back a lot of water.


That's why doing the re circulating pump thing for that is so cool, you can use all the same python stuff if you have it or go get some of the exact same 1/2 ID 5/8 OD clear vinyl tubing they have at menards lowes etc which is way
less expensive than a python kit.

I just got 50 feet of "python" hose at Menards for 14.99 on sale


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

wryan said:


> Steve C said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using one for years now, the Aqueon version of a Python but same thing basically. With the facet adapter once the siphon has started just turn the facet off and it still drains the tank yet doesn't waste any water. You just need the facet on for a few seconds to get the siphon started.
> ...


They work really well. They are cheaply made overseas and don't last for a long time, but I get about 3-4 months out of each one and that's doing weekly work on 7-8 tanks. The good thing is they are cheap so you can buy 3-4 at a time for about $25 and be set for a year.


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

I just connect my hand held gravel pump to a long hose that I run outside. My tank is on the second floor so gravity really helps suck the poop up and out of the tank. Plus the nitrates will make your lawn look fabulous!


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Steve C said:


> They work really well. They are cheaply made overseas and don't last for a long time, but I get about 3-4 months out of each one and that's doing weekly work on 7-8 tanks. The good thing is they are cheap so you can buy 3-4 at a time for about $25 and be set for a year.


Steve,

Thanks for the info/testimonial ... sounds like a handy piece of equipment to have.

Once upon a time, very long ago, I would take my old siphon gravel vac and hook it onto the intake of a Marineland Magnum with the micron filter installed ... worked great.

At some point however, the plastic hanger that allowed one to hang the filter on the side of the tank broke and I never replaced it. Next to impossible to find now.

Not exactly something one would want to do without it I don't think ... due to how the canister fits/sits on the motor.


----------

